# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Unlocking the Secrets of Peppermint, Acacia and Fennel - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

ProHealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Unlocking the Secrets of Peppermint, Acacia and Fennel*
*ProHealth*
*IBS* is characterized by its symptoms: lower abdominal pain or discomfort, diarrhea, constipation (or alternating diarrhea/constipation), gas, bloating, and nausea. *IBS* is not a disease. It's a functional *disorder*, which means that the *bowel* simply does *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

